# Nismo Lsd



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

I'm thinking about getting a NISMO LSD for my 1998 Sentra SE. has anyone istalled LSD in an SR20 equipped car that didn't come with one?

Matt


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

dont get a nismo lsd. get one through phantom grip, at www.phantomgrip.com


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*UMM*

I'd say you try to find a quaiffe for that kind of $$$


----------



## 97PocketRocket (Jul 31, 2002)

Phantom Grip LSD's have been repeatedly hyped as by far the best LSD for the money, I've never had one but I know most LSD's seem to be around $500 us and the Phantom Grip is something like $250-300 and apparently they're extremely high quality.


----------



## saucemaxx (Jan 21, 2003)

I have seen several honda difs destroyed by phantom grip "LSD"
It is little more than a piece of metal to jam into your dif, bad news in my opinion

Quaife lsd

















Phantom Grip LSD conversion Kit









Not the same thing


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

NissanTuner said:


> *dont get a nismo lsd. get one through phantom grip, at www.phantomgrip.com *


That is complete crap!

Although the Phantom Grip has some type of ridiculous following, it is a freaking piece of metal block jammed between your differentials gears slamming the gears in place. 

The NISMO LSD is a complete LSD differential. You replace your diff with the NISMO unit. What is even more intriquing is the NISMO unit is made in two different versions. One is for the SR20DE tranny with VLSD tranny casing and the other is for SR20DE trannies that did not come with VLSD.

I would rather install a true Nissan Motorsport performance LSD in my car way before I jammed a piece of metal into my stock diff. from a 3rd part company.


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

squeezinSE said:


> *I'm thinking about getting a NISMO LSD for my 1998 Sentra SE. has anyone istalled LSD in an SR20 equipped car that didn't come with one?
> 
> Matt *


I just finished helping a buddy of mine install the NISMO unit into his 99 SE (SR20DE) non-VLSD tranny. He actually installed the diff. I assisted with the reinstall of the tranny. He has not finished it yet due to the crappy weather here, but it will be completed the weekend of March 15th if all goes well.

Also, it appears that several SCCA drivers are testing them out as we speak due to the reliability and quality of them. 

I'd put my money on one if I was interested in it at this time and had the cash. It is around $700 through the dealer and then you need to by approx. $100 in extra parts that you can not reuse from the old diff.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

did Nismo make one for the GA transmissions?


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

AznVirus said:


> *did Nismo make one for the GA transmissions? *


According to the 2002 catalog, they have them for the following 4 cylinders:

CA18
SR20
SR18
SR16
CA16
GA16

and a few more I did not list.

It appears the LSD for the GA is for a 4 wheel drive tranny though. It came in a N15 chassis code.

Email [email protected] and ask them. They should be able to let you know.


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

If I order the NISMO LSD...what else do I need to get to install it correctly. Someone above mentions that you need additional parts.

What are those?


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

squeezinSE said:


> *If I order the NISMO LSD...what else do I need to get to install it correctly. *


That would be me.

Email [email protected] and ask them.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

emailed them about the LSD for the GA16 front wheel drive transmissions. closest thing we can get is the one from a ca16de.



> You have a RS5F31A transmission in your vehicle. This is a transmission that has an open differential. It is bolted to the GA16DE in your B14 chassis. There are LSD's made for the RS531V transmission that are bolted to CA16DE engines. The V type transmission is equipped with a viscous type LSD. This trans requires different drive axles, different ring gear and different gear case and gear housing all do to the viscous coupling being
> larger in size than the open diff of your trans. If you were able to get the axles, gear cases that would fit your car and engine, than the LSD from this transmission would fit your car. This is the absolute only way you will get an LSD for your car that I know.
> 
> Steve


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

Steve is a great guy. He corresponded with me about the possibility of using the SR20DE NISMO motor mount inserts on my G20. 

Unfortuntaely, they will not work, but that is ok. I ended up getting the Place Racing motor mounts and ES torque mount insert. Just need to have a nice day to install them.

The NISMO inserts completely replaces the entire inside rubber. You cut the old rubber out and have the new unit pressed into your stock housing. They will work with the B13 and B14. Not sure about the B15 SR20's.


----------

